# Searching for Classical Music Piece



## Chels (Jun 11, 2014)

Hello all,

I am trying to figure out the name of a piano piece I heard at one of my recitals. All I remember is that the name of the title had the word Color in it and I believe there was a piece about the color blue or yellow. Regardless, it was a beautiful, melodic piece that I would like to find, but that's about all the details I have about it.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Solo piano, right? 

It's not the Pokemon music is it?


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Not much information to go on I'm afraid. But using your keywords - I found these two possibles on Amazon.
Having tried a tiny bit out on Spotify - there is more what I guess you'd desribe as beautiful melodies on the Piano Colours and it has titles with blue and white on it.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Michael Torke, a synesthete (one who sees colors when hearing music -- colors often correspond to note frequencies or keys), wrote a number of pieces based upon colors, including _Bright Blue Music _(1985),_ The Yellow Pages_ (1985), and _Ecstatic Orange_ (1986). I know his music by way of the orchestral or chamber orchestra arrangements, but it's possible you heard a piece in piano solo arrangement. Torke was a piano and composition student at Yale, when the above mentioned pieces were composed.


----------

